# Latest Pics Of My Serrasalmus Gibbus.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Had this guy for over three years now and is the one piranha that I have owned the longest and probably will never get rid of. This was about an inch and a half when I bought it from AS and is now about 8".


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Flawless fish!









You've obviously done things right with this guy.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice looking fish


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

If you ever need to re-home him, give me a call


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.







I'm trying to get better pics but with the camera that I have it's hard to get good ones without the flash. Don't worry K you'll be the first if I ever do decide to relocate this guy.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool looking fish. He looks like a cross between a rhomb and an elongatus. Is he blue, or is that the camera?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

bricklr said:


> Cool looking fish. He looks like a cross between a rhomb and an elongatus. Is he blue, or is that the camera?


Interesting perspective.

I was thinking he looks more like a cross between a gibbus and a gibbus.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats some impressive growth in 3 years. Ja you're a lucky SOB for owning that fish, hes a handsome looking fella


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Thats some impressive growth in 3 years. Ja you're a lucky SOB for owning that fish, hes a handsome looking fella


Thanks Murph! Actually I made a mistake it was more like 2.5 inches when I received it from AS but still I think I've been blessed with a good growth rate on this guy and I say about 8" now which is a under guestimate, this guy is probably closer to 9".


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Cool looking fish. He looks like a cross between a rhomb and an elongatus. Is he blue, or is that the camera?


Interesting perspective.

I was thinking he looks more like a cross between a gibbus and a gibbus.








[/quote]

No, No, No, you're both wrong I think that he looks like a Gibbus, rofl.

Awesome looking P. How's his personality being that you have had him for 3yrs?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The end of my couch is noes to noes with the end of it's tank so when I'm sitting there he's always comes up to me and just stares at me for how ever long I sit there for and if I wiggle my hand in front of him he'll chase it. All in all a very good non skittish personality.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice fish.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Killer Gibbus LD, is the tail fan-shapped or is it just the pics. Never seen a tail bowed/curved like that b4.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool look'n piranha LD, I like the colours


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome looking Gibbus! I've been wanting one forever! I almost was able to buy one from AS. I don't know why there so hard to get, and I don't know why AS is the only one who sell's them?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Gerrad said:


> Awesome looking Gibbus! I've been wanting one forever! I almost was able to buy one from AS. I don't know why there so hard to get, and I don't know why AS is the only one who sell's them?


Probably because they are only found in the Rio Tocantins as far as I know.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow !!!
That's a very nice gibbus !!! Any chance of a video of that fish ??


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice and healthy looking specimen, Ja'eh!...Vibrant colors on him!...good job, bro!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Very nice and healthy looking specimen, Ja'eh!...Vibrant colors on him!...good job, bro!...


 Thanks! These pics don't do this guy any justice.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

nice! what size tank do u keep him n an how big do they get also how long have u had him?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice gibbus Ja!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Uno said:


> nice! what size tank do u keep him n an how big do they get also how long have u had him?


I've had it for three and a half years now and I'm currently housing it in a 75g.


----------

